# Sway bar options for front of bagged mk4... Mines already removed, but I want it back...



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

So after owning 2 mk4's without front sway bars... I think I want it back, 

I'm considering an oem r32 sway bar, pretty sure that its already been done... Just wanna confirm the receipt.

Current car..


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

In for info about this.

Under the axle sways are really the only good option, I believe h&r makes one. I think another company does too, but I'd love to hear about options.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you can get your hands on an R32 sway, it will work on a standard mk4. I believe you can even use the stock end links.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Any type of sway bar (over or under the axle) will hold you up from fully airing down if you have stock control arms/subframe/spindles because the control arms come up and will bind on the sway bar very close to the sway bar mounting location on the subframe. Trimming the subframe usually gets rid of these tabs that hold the sway bar in the car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Any type of sway bar (over or under the axle) will hold you up from fully airing down if you have stock control arms/subframe/spindles because the control arms come up and will bind on the sway bar very close to the sway bar mounting location on the subframe. Trimming the subframe usually gets rid of these tabs that hold the sway bar in the car


With R32/TTmk1 spindles, control arms, swaybar and end-links, you should be able to get the subframe about 1/4" off of the ground (perhaps closer) with out any issue. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> With R32/TTmk1 spindles, control arms, swaybar and end-links, you should be able to get the subframe about 1/4" off of the ground (perhaps closer) with out any issue. :beer:


Agreed. I made sure to state that my findings were for stock spindles/control arms/subframe. R32 control arms/spindles would lessen the angle of the control arm and definitely allow you to get down lower with a sway bar


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

If you just want a swaybar that goes "under" instead of over the axle, Hotchkis makes one like that for the MK4. :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the Hotchkiss FSB. When I was running stock control arms and spindles that was fine but now I am running r32 LCA and spindles ans have no way to attach end links to the struts or LCA. So I took the FSB out.

I would really like to run it though... But how?


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

President Lincoln said:


> I have the Hotchkiss FSB. When I was running stock control arms and spindles that was fine but now I am running r32 LCA and spindles ans have no way to attach end links to the struts or LCA. So I took the FSB out.
> 
> I would really like to run it though... But how?


Ya..i'm not too sure. sorry.

have you noticed a huge difference in handling? I've had mine out for about 5 years and I'm still not running one.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> Ya..i'm not too sure. sorry.
> 
> have you noticed a huge difference in handling? I've had mine out for about 5 years and I'm still not running one.


Did you just chop it off?


----------



## RyanRodman (Jan 28, 2011)

I just have an h&r front sway. When I air out I have plenty of clearance on the drivers side but it holds me up on the passenger side at about 1/8" from laying frame.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

ornithology said:


> Did you just chop it off?


No, but you can. I dropped the subframe a bit when it was done to get it out...if you do that though, just be aware that you might need an alignment after. My car was fine afterwards..but ya. :thumbup:


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

Bit the bullet today, got some r32 control arms and spindles. Still gotta get the sway bar, I'll order that through work since I couldn't find a used one. 

I currently run airlift xl's, what are the recommended links? And method of attachment

Thanks.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

MINT GTI said:


> I currently run airlift xl's, what are the recommended links? And method of attachment


http://dorbritzdesigns-com.myshopif...ts/dorbritz-designs-mk4-r32-sway-bar-brackets

Find Aftermarket Sway Endlinks.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

CULVER said:


> Find Aftermarket Sway Endlinks.


Recommendations anyone?


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm running an R32 bar on mine with standard drop links with a longer bolt and spacers. Been like this for 4 months now with no problems. I ran with no sway on both of my mk4's and told everyone it felt fine, but in reality the ride feels so much better with one in. 









Still goes as low :


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

I've dug up the same type of thing in the past... And thought about doing it the same way... But I'm also tired of the camber and toe out issues when air out. I'm assuming a lot of people are dialling in their alignments closer to their aired out height to avoid the toe out, or they are just able to drive way lower then I am which I completely see possible since 9 times out of 10 times they are rolling on 17's or 18's with undersized tires. I drive 50-70 miles per day on 19's..


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

CULVER said:


> http://dorbritzdesigns-com.myshopif...ts/dorbritz-designs-mk4-r32-sway-bar-brackets
> 
> Find Aftermarket Sway Endlinks.


Wow, are these really available now? Last time I checked they weren't.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think since then he's made more of them :thumbup:

I was hoping to use the set of brackets I have on my mk4 R and hopefully not have issues with the swaybar as I'd rather not remove it eventhough Airlift's instructions state that it must be removed... My only concern is with the stock endlinks being too long and not adjustable. I haven't been able to locate aftermarket end links for the front yet (with minimal searching anyway), so I was thinking of possibly having them shortened and rewelded.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Little info for fellow vortexers. 

I have a Mk4 with a Hotchkis Under Axle FSB. 
I came to find out that when airing out, the control arm would come into contact with the FSB with about 3/4" - 1" inch of clearance between pavement and the sub frame. 

I have a feeling that with the IDF Control Arms, and this sway bar, you can get a lot closer. But i'm not positive. I'm gonna send IDF an e-mail and see if they have any experience with their shop car. 

Unless someone on here is running the IDF Control Arms, and Hotchkis FSB.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the R32 / TT control arms will also allow for that clearance.


----------

